# Colson Snap Tank



## Euphman06 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've had this bike for awhile now... I've almost sold it, almost traded it, but ultimately for now she's staying. It's badged through a Philly store (so it's been local it's whole life) and if I get rid of it, I'm afraid I won't run into one again. She's all original minus the pedals and grips (possibly the bars too I guess). I'm just curious as to what the value of these snap tank bikes are? (don't worry, I'm not phishing for a price to sell it).

With that said... what's the real model name for these? or were they just called snap tank bikes?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOOK-an...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8826fd2


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2015)

Incredible snap tank but having those Schwinn grips on there is a total sin. Yank those off and put some patina'd coke bottles on there. 

As far as value, a good $1k +


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2015)

In that condition (very nice by the way) I would place a value on it as the sum of all parts, so I'd say somewhere around $900-1000. I've heard that Delta Winner headlights would/could be correct for Colsons built for Firestone.


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2015)

PLEASE,dump the grips !


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if this one ever sold or not, its a bit nicer...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50905-Colson-snap-tank-bike&highlight=colson


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 12, 2015)

$800-1000?   closer to the $1000


----------



## HARPO (Mar 13, 2015)

Great bike! I have the girls snap tank version in blue, missing the headlight. My model didn't come with truss rods according to catalogs I've seen, but it has the snap tank...rear carrier...and chain guard like yours. Mine isn't in as good a shape as yours (I have pics on this site somewhere from an old post) but it's a rest I'd like to get to one day.

I've been told that finding these old Colsons' complete is pretty difficult...so don't be in a rush to sell your. You'll probably never find another...

fred


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 13, 2015)

So you guys don't like the schwinn grips??? lol, I can't stand them either, but I'm in no rush to replace them either. I got lucky with this bike in a local deal, about 25 minutes from my house for $300. Spent a lot of hours scrubbing, regreasing hubs and bearings and putting her back together.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOOK-an...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8826fd2




Invaluable info, hours and hours of good clean fun 
Also available at the cabe store:
http://thecabe.com/the-store/#!/Books/c/3240462/offset=0&sort=nameAsc

As far as the grips, can't see the stem but I'd guess that the stem, bars, and grips might have come right off a Schwinn and were put on this bike for whatever reason.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not sure if this one ever sold or not, its a bit nicer...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?50905-Colson-snap-tank-bike&highlight=colson



Yes it did sell. I bought it. Truth be told i got it for 1200 shipped maybe 2 yrs ago.  So the estimates are accurate.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Great bike! I have the girls snap tank version in blue, missing the headlight. My model didn't come with truss rods according to catalogs I've seen, but it has the snap tank...rear carrier...and chain guard like yours. Mine isn't in as good a shape as yours (I have pics on this site somewhere from an old post) but it's a rest I'd like to get to one day.
> 
> I've been told that finding these old Colsons' complete is pretty difficult...so don't be in a rush to sell your. You'll probably never find another...
> 
> fred




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13204-That-50-1939-Girls-Colson-from-Craigslist


----------



## HARPO (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Dave!!

fred


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2015)

Unbolt the stem ,look inside the fork tube with a light .There may be a build sheet in there. If there is (Use long tweezers & twirl the sheet towards the center to remove it & gently pull up don't pull the sheet straight up)


----------

